# Exchange email 1 month limit sucks...



## suavesito (Sep 20, 2011)

Is there any way to get email sync limit to go past 1 month? I tried CM7 ROM and that seems to have it built in. Just wondering if there is a fix if I go back to stock or other ROM's?

thx


----------



## DrMacinyasha (Jun 6, 2011)

If you go to the Account Settings, then sync period, it should have an option for "All". AFAIK, both TouchWiz and CyanogenMod's Email applications have this.


----------



## suavesito (Sep 20, 2011)

Yup found it... Thanks!

Do any other ROM's have that "All" option. How about "tweaking" other ROM's so they include "All" functionality?

Thanks again. :smile3:


----------



## DrMacinyasha (Jun 6, 2011)

suavesito said:


> Do any other ROM's have that "All" option.


Any based on CyanogenMod (read: 99.999999999999999999999999999999999999% of "AOSP" ROMs) should, as well as TouchWiz 4.0. Don't know about Sense, previous versions of TouchWiz, or Motoblur.



suavesito said:


> How about "tweaking" other ROM's so they include "All" functionality?


You'd have to edit the /system/app/Email.apk file, and probably some others. Odds are you can just copy it from one AOSP ROM to another.


----------

